# Arghhhhh, Cobras!!!



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Little snappers.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats mate very nice.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Wow congrats !! They don't look as MEAN being hatchlings, how many did you end up with ??


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice, well done. Now the fun starts :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Awwww! Congratulations! :flrt:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Naja naja? Was looking for these in hamm. didn't see a single one.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Baby cobras :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Conrats. They look awsome.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know how many yet. They're difficult to count as they're pretty active.

I'll do so when I separate them.

Thanks for all the kind words. 

I will be selling them if anyone is interested (I already see some PMs - I'll attend to those post-haste).


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Goodness me! :gasp: And look at the one in the middle all flared up :lol2: Hes gonna be the boss.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Seen these today in the flesh they r stunning lil cobras wish I had dwal


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

These out of my old female Lee?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Not that I'm all that big a fan of cobras, but those are so cool! Congratulations on breeding them!

Out of simple curiosity, what are the babies like to feed? Do they take food readily or will they require you to "get creative"? Not something I'd care to have to assist-feed personally!

Well done!
Francis


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry chaps, I wasn't notified about your replies.



stuartdouglas said:


> These out of my old female Lee?


They are indeed.



Thrasops said:


> Not that I'm all that big a fan of cobras, but those are so cool! Congratulations on breeding them!
> 
> Out of simple curiosity, what are the babies like to feed? Do they take food readily or will they require you to "get creative"? Not something I'd care to have to assist-feed personally!


Most are easy, some insisted on being assist/force fed.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

These are now available if anyone's interested.

DWAL holders only; no dreamers, tyre-kickers etc.

£100 each.


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking forward to my pair mate. Is the monocled still for sale?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep.


----------

